# I have a question about the Ryugyong Hotel  "Hotel of Doom"  N Korea



## Mike Nolan (Sep 14, 2020)

First our friends at Wikipedia give us there first photo of the hotel dated 2004 and it looks like this

​
I can not find any photos of is actual construction which we are told began in 1987.

Next it looks like the building was being built on the side of a hill but later photos only show flat ground.  

​
Then there are photos like this

​
Cris Vasilis does a good video on the hotel.

​

JonLevi also did a video on the Doom Hotel

​

I don't have much time to research and also quite dumb when it comes to computers.

So my question is  How old do you think this building really is ?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2019-04-24 15:10:55Reaction Score: 3




WarningGuy said:


> First our friends at Wikipedia give us there first photo of the hotel dated 2004 and it looks like this Google Image Result for http://www.sobify.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/ryugyong_hotel_051.jpg
> I can not find any photos of is actual construction which we are told began in 1987.
> 
> Next it looks like the building was being built on the side of a hill but later photos only show flat ground.  File:Ryugyong Hotel Pyongyang 02.JPG - Wikipedia
> ...


It doesn't fit the visual profile of a previous civilization building of an ancients.  The design is hyper-modern with windows for little people and if I had to hazard a guess it was being built right before the last major catastrophe in the 1600's.  But I think the mud flood picture is a possible hoax as we do not see any other buildings like it anywhere in the world.

Here is the ROK army moving into Pyongyang in 1950 and there is no 105 storey hotel.  The hotel would be a major problem for the South Korean Army as it would provide excellent recon and firing positions for the North Koreans.  It would have to be destroyed by US aircraft and artillery to allow the ROK to advance.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-24 16:44:47Reaction Score: 3




Magnetic said:


> It doesn't fit the visual profile of a previous civilization building of an ancients.  The design is hyper-modern with windows for little people and if I had to hazard a guess it was being built right before the last major catastrophe in the 1600's.  But I think the mud flood picture is a possible hoax as we do not see any other buildings like it anywhere in the world.
> 
> Here is the ROK army moving into Pyongyang in 1950 and there is no 105 storey hotel.  The hotel would be a major problem for the South Korean Army as it would provide excellent recon and firing positions for the North Koreans.  It would have to be destroyed by US aircraft and artillery to allow the ROK to advance.


Yeah true but whats not to say it was not totally covered in sand or mud at that time and not seen yet ?

And yes it dose look out of place with other older building but hey everything else is a lie so why not this as well ?

Also the first picture we are shown of the building on Wikipedia is that it has supposedly been up for more than 10 years and even in that photo it looks like its still partly covered in mud. I still can not find a picture of it being built but thats not to say there is not.

Thanks for your thoughts but it still don't sit right with me atm.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-24 17:29:28Reaction Score: 7


Blurry picture on here The rocky history of the Ryugyong Hotel in North Korea.  - Koryo Tours

Interesting observation on here Inside The Ryugyong Hotel, North Korea's Foreboding "Hotel Of Doom"

_The shell of the building was completed on schedule, a white concrete pyramid rising above the city. Whether by design or ironic accident, the structure was built in the exact shape and size of the Ministry of Truth from George Orwell‘s 1984. In the novel, the ministry serves a propaganda machine, responsible for falsifying historical events to benefit the government._


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2019-04-24 20:01:05Reaction Score: 0




WarningGuy said:


> Yeah true but whats not to say it was not totally covered in sand or mud at that time and not seen yet ?
> 
> And yes it dose look out of place with other older building but hey everything else is a lie so why not this as well ?
> 
> ...


So they would have to excavate the entire plane of Pyongyang for miles and miles down to 105 storeys or more as it was buried as you said?  Where are the hills you say exist there as they attacked the area in the video?  They should be noticeable and certain, yet they are not seen in the video.  You overestimate the power of the Great Leader!  In  western mud flood cities they can barely excavate 40 feet.  So far it's never been done in any location except for North Korea. Exceptional for sure. Wikipedia is not a source of truth and you may be on the wrong blog here propounding it as verifiable truth.  For instance in the opening of Back to the Future(a popular movie) they show a clock that has a flat earth map on it in 1985. They telegraph their moves in movies 35 years ahead or longer.  jd755 found some photos of it it being built.  They are blurry as hell where they shouldn't be but....And finally jd755 found that the source of the design is the Ministry of Truth building described  in the novel 1984!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RowOfElevenDate: 2019-04-24 21:45:03Reaction Score: 1


It does look like the pyramid structure might have been built upon an (unsurprisingly) older foundation. I wondered about this a few weeks back when I watched that video you linked by Jon Levi.

As far as construction photos are concerned, let's not forget this is in North Korea. We are probably lucky to have an old photo at all.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-24 23:32:27Reaction Score: 5




Magnetic said:


> So they would have to excavate the entire plane of Pyongyang for miles and miles down to 105 storeys or more as it was buried as you said?  Where are the hills you say exist there as they attacked the area in the video?  They should be noticeable and certain, yet they are not seen in the video.  You overestimate the power of the Great Leader!  In  western mud flood cities they can barely excavate 40 feet.  So far it's never been done in any location except for North Korea. Exceptional for sure. Wikipedia is not a source of truth and you may be on the wrong blog here propounding it as verifiable truth.  For instance in the opening of Back to the Future(a popular movie) they show a clock that has a flat earth map on it in 1985. They telegraph their moves in movies 35 years ahead or longer.  jd755 found some photos of it it being built.  They are blurry as hell where they shouldn't be but....And finally jd755 found that the source of the design is the Ministry of Truth building described  in the novel 1984!


Well why not "excavate the entire plane of Pyongyang for miles and miles" they did so in many other mudflood cities.

I said "whats not to say" I was saying that maybe.

I was being a smart ass when i said "our friends at Wikipedia" 

You say " you may be on the wrong blog here propounding it as verifiable truth." Where did i say it was verifiable proof ? and NO i am not on the wrong blog my friend.

You say " They are blurry as hell where they shouldn't be" No they should NOT be blurry as hell. Its the 1980s for god sake, we had a lot better photos one hundred years earlier in the 1880s.

Where did jd755 say he found the "source" of the design ? He only suggested the idea.

Thank you for your input once again but i still see NO proof it was built when they say it was.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: YoonSoo KIMDate: 2019-04-25 01:47:39Reaction Score: 17


Hello..... ! I'm a new Asian member having big barriers of English language and computer on-line things, so I've just wanted to view your quite inpressive research stuffs.
As a S. Korean, I have nearly NO idea except for existing information about this weird N. Korean Hotel..... but, I agree Its shape is similar to a sort of pyramid.
I think your brilliant Europe/America- biased knowledges should be united with Asian or Chinese knowledges to earn the generality on the whole earth. For examle, Chinese characters have lots of meanings and symbolisms in their forms as hieroglyphics. Though Jesuit hieroglyphists fabricated the exact meanings of Chinese letters.... they still have very precious symbolisms to learn intelligent humans and truth researchers. Pyramids(triangle shape) originally mean "artificial mountains" as the wisemen/priests or king/emperor's mounds  and it's original symbol is this Chinese letter "山".  山( present meaning is a natural mountain ) represent the "MIDDLE human divine spirits' Pillar/Tree of life" of the emperor/wiseman as a son of GOD or Demi- god uniting left/right Pillars/wings( Masonry's Jachin & Boaz) or 2 towers( e.g., 9.11 world trade center's twin towers ) ..... so, it is sometimes composed of 3 mountains or 3 pyramids.
The typical tartarian buildings' structures like US Washington Capitol( big middle "dome/skull" building having 2 left/right wings ) also represent this letter 山, pyramid.
Ryugyong hotel's shape symbolizes this shape of "山". I'm not sure its original building's story, builders or masons, but it exactly symbolizes this.
Moreover, ( if horizontally combind double on back-to-back, )  山 + 山 = 王( king/emperor) or 亞 ( meaning ; great,huge "A"..... in A-sia, A-merica, etc. )
Korben Dallas' previous interest about the emblem/symbol of Timur, Tamerlane's forehead (on his cap) may be come from this Chinese letter 王 or 亞. I'm not sure.... just possibilities. ( Thanks ! )


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-25 02:43:19Reaction Score: 6




YoonSoo KIM said:


> Hello..... ! I'm a new Asian member having big barriers of English language and computer on-line things, so I've just wanted to view your quite inpressive research stuffs.
> As a S. Korean, I have nearly NO idea except for existing information about this weird N. Korean Hotel..... but, I agree Its shape is similar to a sort of pyramid.
> I think your brilliant Europe/America- biased knowledges should be united with Asian or Chinese knowledges to earn the generality on the whole earth. For examle, Chinese characters have lots of meanings and symbolisms in their forms as hieroglyphics. Though Jesuit hieroglyphists fabricated the exact meanings of Chinese letters.... they still have very precious symbolisms to learn intelligent humans and truth researchers. Pyramids(triangle shape) originally mean "artificial mountains" as the wisemen/priests or king/emperor's mounds  and it's original symbol is this Chinese letter "山".  山( present meaning is a natural mountain ) represent the "MIDDLE human divine spirits' Pillar" of the emperor/wiseman as a son of GOD or Demi- god uniting left/right Pillars/wings( Masonry's Jachin & Boaz) or 2 towers..... so, it is sometimes composed of 3 mountains or 3 pyramids.
> The typical tartarian buildings' structures like US Washington Capitol( big middle "dome/skull" building having 2 left/right wings ) also represent this letter 山, pyramid.
> ...


Hi YoonSoo KIM and thanks for your reply.  
I often think the reason we actually have different languages on earth was a deliberate undertaking by the controllers to prevent us from talking freely with each other and for the divide and conquer system in play and also to slow us down in the working out the true big picture. You have done well in your barriers of the English language in this text. I know its easy for us that English is the first language to communicate and would be so much harder for others like yourself. 
Again
고맙습니다


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-25 06:20:36Reaction Score: 3




WarningGuy said:


> Where did jd755 say he found the "source" of the design ? He only suggested the idea.


You won't find proof of anything that happened in the past only the balance of probability.

Err I gave the link to the source. Okay it's 'only an article on a web page' which sometimes is a 'source' that gets derided from time to time (as I do myself mentally everytime I read wiki as the 'source') probably because Academia hasn't come up with it, but I don't know, anyway you may have missed it so here it is again Inside The Ryugyong Hotel, North Korea's Foreboding "Hotel Of Doom"

Here's the authors name and article publishing date;

_North Korea’s Ryugyong Hotel The “Hotel Of Doom”__ 
By Katie Serena               
Published March 28, 2018                   
Updated August 7, 2018 _ 
Here is what the page says about the author
_"Katie Serena is a New York City-based writer and a staff writer at All That's Interesting."_

I did a search on Giberu which produced both of the links I gave above including the blurry images which are either faked for propaganda purposes, grabbed by dissident North Koreans and leaked out or genuine pictures from whenever the thing was being built.

Most of the sites date from 2017, 2018 and most are travel oriented sites and most reguritate Wakipedia stuff so I didn't bother linking to them. I just found the Orwell connection interesting on this one although I've never read Orwells scribblings someone else may have and could say yea or nay to the dimensions connection.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-25 07:24:38Reaction Score: 7


I for one bellive it might be some previous civilization structure but tbh i don't think it was used for purpose of living in it, i think it was just a giant electricity gathering device just as many other that we found in the world, especially that part on top of it looks like some sort of "energy collector"




And the windows were not windows but probably just holes, they probs had some sort of purpose in how this structure worked

And also the interior doesn't look like it's a building to live in aswell, more like a tech of some sort:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-04-25 12:59:27Reaction Score: 5


I have a question that has been gnawing at my brain since seeing some of the Expos construction photos in another thread.  Is it possible to fake old photos?  I figure the technology exists to make an old photo look authentic.  I am NOT saying that this is what is being shown to us on these boards, but since everything else seems to be a lie in this world, why not making old photos.  It certainly would help the agenda of keeping the knowledge of our real history in flux.  Again, I personally do NOT think that is what we have been seeing but my brain can't help but ask the question.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-25 13:11:41Reaction Score: 6




HulkSmash said:


> Is it possible to fake old photos?


Definitely. Photo retouching is as old as photography.
I vividly remember an example from the Soviet Union of the 1920's, were a photo exists in about a dozen versions. Each time another high-ranking member of the party fell out of favor, the group around Lenin in this photo got smaller ...
And last year, I visited a hotel having several hand-colored prints of old photos, showing it (the hotel and environment) a century ago. Hand-coloring is the "art way" of photo retouching.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-25 13:51:37Reaction Score: 5




HulkSmash said:


> I have a question that has been gnawing at my brain since seeing some of the Expos construction photos in another thread.  Is it possible to fake old photos?  I figure the technology exists to make an old photo look authentic.  I am NOT saying that this is what is being shown to us on these boards, but since everything else seems to be a lie in this world, why not making old photos.  It certainly would help the agenda of keeping the knowledge of our real history in flux.  Again, I personally do NOT think that is what we have been seeing but my brain can't help but ask the question.


I think we are seeing it right now with all these expo photos that have all of a sudden been popping up where as before a few weeks ago we had none what so ever and now just like that there are hundreds. Yeah i think we can fake just about anything now.  Who knows this forum could be fake.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-25 14:08:14Reaction Score: 6




WarningGuy said:


> Yeah i think we can fake just about anything now. Who knows this forum could be fake.


A depressing thought ...
But check out "Forrest Gump". Haven't actually seen this movie, but a few clips. Remember that one, Forrest Gump in together with Nixon, in B&W TV scene ?
Even adding & removing people from movie clips was and is possible.

And last year, I've seen a software demo, superimposing a "text" spoken by a narrator, on a real-time video image of a person. They choose Dubya, for whatever reason. He even moved mouth and lips synchronous to the text. Supposedly a software created by a university, for research purposes.
Don't ask me why I do not look TV anymore, for years now ...


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-25 14:16:34Reaction Score: 7




WarningGuy said:


> I think we are seeing it right now with all these expo photos that have all of a sudden been popping up where as before a few weeks ago we had none what so ever and now just like that there are hundreds. Yeah i think we can fake just about anything now.  Who knows this forum could be fake.


All these photos were always there for a long time and i'm sure they are mostly authentic (some are retouched but i don't think there are photos that are made from scratch), it's just only recently this "historical awakening" started to happend (along with the flat earth awakening) and overal spiritual awakening started and people started to notice all these things, so what we should question is why this awakening started, and why it started right now, and why a lot of people all of sudden started to notice all these inconsistencies in history and reality of what we told by TPTB, why didn't this happend before? Why exactly now?
I personally bellive that's because a major apocalyptic-ish event will happend soon and after that a New Dawn of human civilization itself without the TPTB, cuz' the purpose of the coming apocalypse will be to clear the earth from it's worst (demonic and satanic powers, governments and people of this Earth)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-25 14:38:30Reaction Score: 3


I recall reading an article from the eighties, I think, in a photography magazine where the author showed an example of fakery in a daguerrotype photograph. Could be the next process along cannot recall with clarity. But photo fakery is as old as photography.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-25 20:21:10Reaction Score: 0




Maxine said:


> All these photos were always there for a long time and i'm sure they are mostly authentic (some are retouched but i don't think there are photos that are made from scratch), it's just only recently this "historical awakening" started to happend (along with the flat earth awakening) and overal spiritual awakening started and people started to notice all these things, so what we should question is why this awakening started, and why it started right now, and why a lot of people all of sudden started to notice all these inconsistencies in history and reality of what we told by TPTB, why didn't this happend before? Why exactly now?
> I personally bellive that's because a major apocalyptic-ish event will happend soon and after that a New Dawn of human civilization itself without the TPTB, cuz' the purpose of the coming apocalypse will be to clear the earth from it's worst (demonic and satanic powers, governments and people of this Earth)


Ok if so why was the earth not cleared of these entities in any of the last of many apocalyptic events that have happened in the past ?  Why this time then ?


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-04-25 20:43:38Reaction Score: 1


because we think in terms of 'evolution' we think they couldn't have had that knowledge at that time because they didn't have 'this whatever' tech but I suspect there are many ways to get to a conclusion.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: YoonSoo KIMDate: 2019-04-26 01:18:38Reaction Score: 6


The 'Apocalypse' explanation in the Bible.... is mainly related to the book of "Revelation". "Revelation" means  sort of 'disclosure of the hidden secrets' in the darkness and then awakening people by those TRUTHs with lights ( including fake history, fake globe-model or astrology, etc. ). 
So, I think, "We have to wake up from this deep 'Dream/LIES' we live in." as soon as possible. If the Book of Revelation really unfold in real realm on earth( with our own eyes' seeing ), the final handlings and disposals of above -mentioned things will happen. (I guess)


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-04-26 08:50:48Reaction Score: 2


There is definitely Photoshop here.  I am seeing the sky and building as different components.

Forensically, free online photo forensics tools
















Are we sure this is the Ryugyong Hotel?
It seems to have a different angle and is not symmetrical.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-26 09:27:01Reaction Score: 3




BStankman said:


> Are we sure this is the Ryugyong Hotel?


What else could it be? Unless there is more buidlings like that somewhere


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-04-27 09:18:37Reaction Score: 2




Maxine said:


> What else could it be? Unless there is more buildings like that somewhere


The Luxor hotel is not the original building.
There is precedent for _ancient skyscrapers in Asia_.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: sineNriseDate: 2019-04-27 12:12:29Reaction Score: 7


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-06-10 00:48:35Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> First our friends at Wikipedia give us there first photo of the hotel dated 2004 and it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 20979
> I can not find any photos of is actual construction which we are told began in 1987.
> ...


Older than 2004.  I'm guessing g it's around as old as all the Capitol buildings of the United states, at least.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JimboDate: 2020-06-11 00:35:25Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> So they would have to excavate the entire plane of Pyongyang for miles and miles down to 105 storeys or more as it was buried as you said?  Where are the hills you say exist there as they attacked the area in the video?  They should be noticeable and certain, yet they are not seen in the video.  You overestimate the power of the Great Leader!  In  western mud flood cities they can barely excavate 40 feet.  So far it's never been done in any location except for North Korea. Exceptional for sure. Wikipedia is not a source of truth and you may be on the wrong blog here propounding it as verifiable truth.  For instance in the opening of Back to the Future(a popular movie) they show a clock that has a flat earth map on it in 1985. They telegraph their moves in movies 35 years ahead or longer.  jd755 found some photos of it it being built.  They are blurry as hell where they shouldn't be but....And finally jd755 found that the source of the design is the Ministry of Truth building described  in the novel 1984!


I've read that book and don't remember any such description. Could you or someone show us the description?


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-06-11 13:48:25Reaction Score: 0




Jimbo said:


> I've read that book and don't remember any such description. Could you or someone show us the description?


The video shows the ROC army moving into the North Korean capital.  It's flat there. A 105 story building is at 15 feet per floor  is 1575 feet high almost a third of a mile high!  This building would be a tall tower dominating the landscape and would be a target for the ROC army.  Yet no towers are seen and buildings there were 3 stories or lower.  It was built by North Korea and not an ancient mud flood building.


----------



## PSPZ (Oct 3, 2022)

I found (after an extensive research) what could be an actual construction photo of the building



And here's a side-by-side comparison 




Note on the left that the whole structure is complete with the cone. On the right, the main structure is not finished yet and is on flat land.
Because of this contradiction, both versions cannot be correct. One of the pictures at least has to be photoshopped. 
I guess it's more logical to build on flat land than build on a steep slope in order to get rid of the hill afterward. If there was a hill there, they would have flattened it first, no?
Of course, if they 'found' the building as the left picture may suggest, then possibly the right photo is fake. In any case, it's the only one construction photo I could find.
I'm not 100% positive either way.
What do you think? Which one is real?


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 17, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


>


There seems to be several folks on this forum who sound a lot like people who want to discredit anything but the mainstream narrative. IDK about this place, but I'll tell you right now that to me this does not look like something the Kim Dynasty built to impress people. I am using the same metrics I apply to World's Fairs, Indian Temples and Wonderamas. I am honestly saddened and discouraged to see so many would-be "fact-checkers' on such an open-minded forum.


----------

